# Official Digit CTC VII discussion thread (WARNING: SPOILERS HERE)



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2019)

Start here 

*Hints*


Spoiler



*The lobster mnemonic: *The order does not matter. Think renaissance and pizza.
*The colours: *Some questions are colour theory. Other colour sets are IP, or propriety. Also, crayons!



For sake of transparency, one of the participants identified a mistake in the final question, as well as the form at the end of the leg. These problems have been fixed now. There are no issues with the sequence of questions, so there is no *mistake in the questions. *At least not any more.

There was also a typo in the answer in Leg 2. The question has to do with an auto mobile manufacturer. The typo version and the correct version are working now.

Leg 3 has started. Bear in mind, it is reccomended to finish Legs 1 and 2 before going for Leg 3.
*Note: You need to complete all legs to qualify for the prizes. *


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2019)

Winner of CTC VII is Kishan Bagaria. As usual.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2019)

Also Reserved.


----------



## Bytebolt (Jun 18, 2019)

Sooo longgggggg..... Also why does ctc.digit.in still shows the old site.... Is it a trick or..... I am even doubting the top GIF you posted .... Am I already missing something?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2019)

Nope. Stay tuned.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 18, 2019)

It's happening!


----------



## Parzival (Jun 20, 2019)

can wait no longer!!


----------



## Anorion (Jun 20, 2019)

The pages are up 
try and get in if you can
start page will go live at 12:00 midnight
Second leg will go live on June 28


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 20, 2019)

Anorion said:


> The pages are up
> try and get in if you can
> start page will go live at 12:00 midnight
> Second leg will go live on June 28


Can we use credentials for CTC VI or do we need to create new ones?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2019)

Sponsors/prizes this season?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 20, 2019)

It is live now. 



SaiyanGoku said:


> Can we use credentials for CTC VI or do we need to create new ones?


same



sygeek said:


> Sponsors/prizes this season?


tbd


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2019)

is any page missing the suffix code?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 20, 2019)

nope 
it is not missing, it is hidden


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2019)

any clues for lobsters?


----------



## raikoz (Jun 21, 2019)

sygeek said:


> any clues for lobsters?


stuck here too. read a chapter on it, tried a lot of words lol


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2019)

raikoz said:


> stuck here too. read a chapter on it, tried a lot of words lol


Same here


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2019)

anyone past that?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 21, 2019)

Yes.
Sleep on it.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Yes.
> Sleep on it.


does it follow the same pattern as the rest or is it trickier than that?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 21, 2019)

same pattern
didn't expect people to reach here also so fast


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2019)

Anorion said:


> same pattern
> didn't expect people to reach here also so fast


whatever few results google turn up don't work ..


----------



## Desmond (Jun 21, 2019)

Ok, I registered, I see an image. What am I supposed to do now?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2019)

If anyone got past lobster, share some minor hints..


----------



## ddash123 (Jun 21, 2019)

sygeek said:


> If anyone got past lobster, share some minor hints..


Yeah, please.
@Anorion Help appreciated too.


----------



## Bytebolt (Jun 22, 2019)

sygeek said:


> If anyone got past lobster, share some minor hints..



The lobsters disliked me as well.... Any hints?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 22, 2019)

Am I seeing a different page from you guys? Also where do I have to enter the solutions?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Am I seeing a different page from you guys? Also where do I have to enter the solutions?


ctc.digit.in/<insert answer>
This would take you to the next question


----------



## Astra (Jun 22, 2019)

its pretty  much like the Marvin Minsky one lol


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2019)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> its pretty  much like the Marvin Minsky one lol


What Marvin Minsky one?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 22, 2019)

All I see upon logging in is a picture of Blanka from Street Fighter. So, it this actually the hint?


----------



## Astra (Jun 22, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What Marvin Minsky one?


from ctc 6 remember? I still could not find the relation between VR and Marvin minsky!


----------



## Astra (Jun 22, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> All I see upon logging in is a picture of Blanka from Street Fighter. So, it this actually the hint?


It has the answer somewhere on the page (Blanka is a distraction).


----------



## sygeek (Jun 22, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> All I see upon logging in is a picture of Blanka from Street Fighter. So, it this actually the hint?


click 'here'

Admittedly, there should've been some FAQ for newcomers.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2019)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> from ctc 6 remember? I still could not find the relation between VR and Marvin minsky!


Ah, now I do. Don't remember everything from last time.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 22, 2019)

sygeek said:


> click 'here'


I can't find it. WTF.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 22, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> I can't find it. WTF.


hoo boy..the links are all wrong on the CTC homepage. Start from here.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2019)

sygeek said:


> hoo boy..the links are all wrong on the CTC homepage. Start from here.


He is on the same page, he just needs to search for "here"


----------



## sygeek (Jun 22, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> He is on the same page, he just needs to search for "here"


Begin using the site link leads to CTC VI


----------



## Anorion (Jun 22, 2019)

We deliberately wanted people to take at least 3-4 days to solve this leg
they are difficult, but not that difficult actually
have to go look at the marvin minsky one, hopefully everything is directly releated here.
the lobster one just needs some thinking, and you people know on what lines to think also

giving one hint for the lobster one. 
the size of the font does not matter, and strictly speaking, the order of the letters also does not matter, but that is the order in which they are most used.


----------



## markerOne (Jun 23, 2019)

wow... didn't expect this!


----------



## markerOne (Jun 23, 2019)

Any hints for the dell clue?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 24, 2019)

Can we get some minor hints for 8colors?


----------



## raikoz (Jun 24, 2019)

sygeek said:


> Can we get some minor hints for 8colors?



If anyone has got it, a small hint of some sort would be appreciated.


----------



## ddash123 (Jun 24, 2019)

raikoz said:


> If anyone has got it, a small hint of some sort would be appreciated.





sygeek said:


> Can we get some minor hints for 8colors?



And just to maintain politeness.... a pretty please.


----------



## TwelfthDoctor. (Jun 24, 2019)

So Anyone Got Past 8 colors?


----------



## Parzival (Jun 24, 2019)

ddash123 said:


> And just to maintain politeness.... a pretty please.





TwelfthDoctor. said:


> So Anyone Got Past 8 colors?


can help you guys with those 8 colors, if you help me reach there lol. I'm stuck with those shades of green.....


----------



## ddash123 (Jun 24, 2019)

Parzival said:


> can help you guys with those 8 colors, if you help me reach there lol. I'm stuck with those shades of green.....


Think of what is happening to the shades as we go down.


----------



## ddash123 (Jun 24, 2019)

markerOne said:


> Any hints for the dell clue?


Think about what we've done to solve until then.


----------



## Parzival (Jun 24, 2019)

ddash123 said:


> Think of what is happening to the shades as we go down.


never saw that coming


----------



## Anorion (Jun 24, 2019)

No one has reached the end  
This is much better than last time, (for us) as we got a few people reaching the end within 1-2 days


----------



## sygeek (Jun 24, 2019)

Anorion said:


> No one has reached the end
> This is much better than last time, (for us) as we got a few people reaching the end within 1-2 days


yeah, expected. We had more hints last time, so that contributed to that a bit (not that I mind either way).

Is raabo contributing this time as well?


----------



## Bytebolt (Jun 24, 2019)

ddash123 said:


> And just to maintain politeness.... a pretty please.


+1 I am stuck from last night as well.... Need a hint for the colour one


----------



## Anorion (Jun 24, 2019)

Yes he is, in later legs.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 24, 2019)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> from ctc 6 remember? I still could not find the relation between VR and Marvin minsky!


It was not VR, it was an HMD, and that is what the clue says.

But, yeah, it can be difficult to get to the answer given the clues.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 24, 2019)

I'd like some hints for this year's CTC as well :heh:


----------



## Anorion (Jun 24, 2019)

Editing first post with hints where people get stuck


----------



## sygeek (Jun 24, 2019)

Are the hexcodes relevant?


----------



## raikoz (Jun 24, 2019)

I guess


sygeek said:


> Are the hexcodes relevant?


The color names feel more relevant to me tho. Idk why


----------



## Bytebolt (Jun 24, 2019)

After reading the hints, nothing really feels relevant...


----------



## sygeek (Jun 24, 2019)

One more question, is the arrangement of the 8colors relevant?


----------



## markerOne (Jun 25, 2019)

@Anorion Thanks for the hint with lobster! That's one crafty hint you gave there..


----------



## Parzival (Jun 25, 2019)

its been a day and a half since I and those 7 colors are searching for that eighth one...


----------



## Astra (Jun 25, 2019)

Anorion said:


> It was not VR, it was an HMD, and that is what the clue says.
> 
> But, yeah, it can be difficult to get to the answer given the clues.


Yep, I realise, because every time you search for head mounted display inventors, you get the VR inventor, was quite a pain!(Could never figure that one out without a clue)
Anyone past the 8 colors? If yes, care to share a clue?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 25, 2019)

YEah some people went past the 8 colours


----------



## Astra (Jun 25, 2019)

Any clue people?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 25, 2019)

Gonna need 1 more minor hint..


----------



## markerOne (Jun 25, 2019)

Reached the 8 colors and stuck for a while..


----------



## Anorion (Jun 25, 2019)

Okay, first person reached the end about 6 hours ago


----------



## markerOne (Jun 26, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Okay, first person reached the end about 6 hours ago



Woah.. that was quite fast..


----------



## sygeek (Jun 26, 2019)

I swear this CTC will give me a brain aneurysm. Can we get more clues shared on this thread publicly, please?


----------



## ddash123 (Jun 26, 2019)

sygeek said:


> I swear this CTC will give me a brain aneurysm. Can we get more clues shared on this thread publicly, please?


+1


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Okay, first person reached the end about 6 hours ago


I hope that person is not from CTC team.


----------



## markerOne (Jun 26, 2019)

to the folks who got past the 8 color clue, please share a few clues..


----------



## Anorion (Jun 26, 2019)

crayons


----------



## markerOne (Jun 26, 2019)

Anorion said:


> crayons



I'll be damned... Steam summer sales and work have been cutting in my CTC time..  But still, this.. I really wouldn't have thought of this at all - probably for one more day.

Thanks a bunch @Anorion !

And I found the same pattern in the next one too.. 
And the search begins again... _sigh.._


----------



## Anorion (Jun 26, 2019)

hahahaha 

Might not be available for a few days, feel free to help each other out, and use [ spoiler] [/ spoiler] tags for hints (without spaces), we will not edit anything.


----------



## markerOne (Jun 26, 2019)

Anorion said:


> hahahaha
> 
> Might not be available for a few days, feel free to help each other out, and use [ spoiler] [/ spoiler] tags for hints (without spaces), we will not edit anything.


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Anorion (Jun 27, 2019)

No colour related clues in next leg, promise


----------



## Astra (Jun 27, 2019)

The color related were irritating in CTC VI as well as in this one!


----------



## markerOne (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm again stumped at the next 8 color clue..


----------



## sygeek (Jun 27, 2019)

Anorion said:


> No colour related clues in next leg, promise


Thank f*ck! The most infuriating set of puzzles in CTC history.

If it had correct hex codes (or something related to it) or text clues on how to solve, it would've been at least fair.

Colors can mean anything! The hints on the first post were more of a red herring than clues honestly..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2019)

Anorion said:


> No colour related clues in next leg, promise


Yeah, about that. We would need to clear this leg too.


----------



## markerOne (Jun 28, 2019)

Damn these colors.. I just cleared the second one only to meet another one!! 

Thanks for the tip @sygeek . I should have noticed that earlier on... shame on  me.


----------



## markerOne (Jun 28, 2019)

A hint for souls seeking a way out of the second colored qn. 



Spoiler



These colors are named after a famed Middle Eastern country. Think of the movie 300


----------



## sygeek (Jun 28, 2019)

Need hint for 4 colors.


----------



## raikoz (Jun 29, 2019)

sygeek said:


> Need hint for 4 colors.



@Anorion @Raaabo


----------



## markerOne (Jun 29, 2019)

raikoz said:


> @Anorion @Raaabo



it's staring at your face.. 



Spoiler



I mean, you should look for 4 colors of corporations.. the big ones.


----------



## raikoz (Jun 29, 2019)

hints for the 6 color question? the one after the 4 color one


----------



## markerOne (Jun 30, 2019)

Here's the hint for the 1st 6 color clue.



Spoiler



If you think they are shades of brown, you're wrong.. They are shades of a basic color. But here's the kicker - the answer is simple and doesn't involve fancy names.


----------



## markerOne (Jun 30, 2019)

And the hint for the last 6 color clue.. This is something I was searching from the very first color question, but appeared only now..



Spoiler



Man of the year, woman of the year, and so on..


----------



## raikoz (Jun 30, 2019)

Hints for the SciFi please, if anyone's past it. 
Thanks.


----------



## raikoz (Jun 30, 2019)

raikoz said:


> Hints for the SciFi please, if anyone's past it.
> Thanks.


@Anorion @Raaabo


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2019)

ded thread


----------



## raikoz (Jun 30, 2019)

Lmao


sygeek said:


> ded thread


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2019)

Hint for scifi:



Spoiler



It's not really a short form or abbreviation.

Additional hint:


Spoiler



Relatively popular science fiction TV series, although it won't be on most people's tip of the tongue. It's also a proper sci-fi (as in based in space).






A small suggestion for future legs, please decrease vague open-ended list-based puzzles or increase the number of tries per minute.


----------



## raikoz (Jun 30, 2019)

What car? Lmao


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2019)

raikoz said:


> What car? Lmao


Well, I for one heard it for the first time..


----------



## raikoz (Jun 30, 2019)

sygeek said:


> Well, I for one heard it for the first time..


is that a hint or what, your hints are tricker than the questions themselves ;_;


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 30, 2019)

sygeek said:


> Well, I for one heard it for the first time..


Brute-forcing will crash the site and reset logins.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2019)

raikoz said:


> is that a hint or what, your hints are tricker than the questions themselves ;_;





Spoiler



bruteforce all brands that fill the blank exactly. It's not mainstream brand.


----------



## ddash123 (Jun 30, 2019)

sygeek said:


> A small suggestion for future legs, please decrease vague open-ended list-based puzzles or increase the number of tries per minute.


PLEASE.


----------



## raikoz (Jun 30, 2019)

ded thread bro. Anorion has prolly gone rogue.


----------



## ddash123 (Jun 30, 2019)

raikoz said:


> ded thread bro. Anorion has prolly gone rogue.


Now we know on whom "Rogue One: A Star Wars Story" was based on.


----------



## markerOne (Jun 30, 2019)

@sygeek Thanks for the hints.. I just got to the car now..


----------



## markerOne (Jun 30, 2019)

raikoz said:


> ded thread bro. Anorion has prolly gone rogue.



He did say he would be off for a few days..
I'm guessing Leg 2 would open after a _sufficient_ number of folks reach the end of Leg 1


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2019)

markerOne said:


> He did say he would be off for a few days..
> I'm guessing Leg 2 would open after a _sufficient_ number of folks reach the end of Leg 1





Anorion said:


> The Second Leg will begin on *Monday 1 July after 9:30 PM*, this is to make sure those who started late get to finish the first leg, and that everyone who wants to play can come on.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 1, 2019)

Oh.. thought so.


----------



## heyjustin (Jul 1, 2019)

Inb4 "it's 930 and leg hasn't started" messages


----------



## sygeek (Jul 1, 2019)

Um..can we get a placeholder link?


----------



## heyjustin (Jul 1, 2019)

Anorion has been offline since Thursday eve


----------



## sygeek (Jul 1, 2019)

heyjustin said:


> Anorion has been offline since Thursday eve


Seems like he's the only one handling CTC this time, which is bound to cause issues.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 1, 2019)

Hmm....


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm not the only one 
there were some problems with the previous leg, want to make sure we get it right this time
Will update thread when leg goes live
Thank you for your patience


----------



## heyjustin (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2019)

Okay, leg 2 will be starting shortly, July 2, 9:30 PM
everything is ready, we just have to make it live 

Link to Leg 2 start will appear at the end of Leg 1, with the form filling page.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2019)

Okay, Leg 2 is live. Have fun.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 2, 2019)

I missed by an hour!


EDIT: And here comes the encryption and ciphers...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Need hint for page with ylj4f in url.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 2, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Need hint for page with ylj4f in url.


got past it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2019)

markerOne said:


> got past it?


Nope


----------



## markerOne (Jul 2, 2019)

Sigh.. I'm stuck there as well. For now.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 2, 2019)

@Anorion , you devious devils! Putting up clues (like in ylj4f) especially to confuse us those who try the usual approach!
I take this as a sign that it's going to get worse as we progress..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2019)

markerOne said:


> @Anorion , you devious devils! Putting up clues (like in ylj4f) especially to confuse us those who try the usual approach!
> I take this as a sign that it's going to get worse as we progress..


If you've solved it, could you give a hint?


----------



## markerOne (Jul 2, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you've solved it, could you give a hint?





Spoiler



It's not any cipher.. It's even more basic. reading from left to right isn't the only way to read, right?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2019)

If someone is able to solve the one with a0oj7 in url, please share a clue.


----------



## heyjustin (Jul 3, 2019)

@everyone, please don't share append code as it can allow someone to view the question, solve it and jump

also, did anyone get past buck-toothed?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2019)

heyjustin said:


> @everyone, please don't share append code as it can allow someone to view the question, solve it and jump
> 
> also, did anyone get past buck-toothed?


That's point of append code, that it won't reveal the actual question. Believe me, I've tried 
Also, what buck-toothed?


----------



## ddash123 (Jul 3, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That's point of append code, that it won't reveal the actual question. Believe me, I've tried
> Also, what buck-toothed?


It can, if you know how.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 3, 2019)

And people are still awake!!


----------



## markerOne (Jul 3, 2019)

heyjustin said:


> @everyone, please don't share append code as it can allow someone to view the question, solve it and jump
> 
> also, did anyone get past buck-toothed?



I'm at the same.. did you get past it?


----------



## ddash123 (Jul 3, 2019)

markerOne said:


> And people are still awake!!


The days begin now, for *we* kind of people.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 3, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That's point of append code, that it won't reveal the actual question. Believe me, I've tried
> Also, what buck-toothed?



Aha.. seems like a different path or a loop? I can kinda guess where it would be from if this was a loop..


----------



## markerOne (Jul 3, 2019)

ddash123 said:


> The days begin now, for *we* kind of people.



Well, technically, *it is day for me* regardless


----------



## sygeek (Jul 3, 2019)

markerOne said:


> Aha.. seems like a different path or a loop? I can kinda guess where it would be from if this was a loop..


There are loops?!


----------



## markerOne (Jul 3, 2019)

Looking at what @SaiyanGoku said (not encountering the mammal qn), it would seem so.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2019)

heyjustin said:


> he simply might not have found the answer to the previous question yet


You can't proceed to next question just using append code without knowing the answer. In CTC 6 Leg 1, there was no append code and some random guess would give you some answer.


----------



## heyjustin (Jul 3, 2019)

let me clarify

I wasn't referring to the skipping/jumping. no append codes have been shared on this thread that allow jumping/skipped. However, some append codes, if shared, will allow anyone to jump if they know how, like @ddash123 mentioned.

You might not have solved the question that leads you to the buck-toothed question, instead of having encountered a different path. Doesn't look like there's any loop.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2019)

heyjustin said:


> You might not have solved the question that leads you to the buck-toothed question, instead of having encountered a different path. Doesn't look like there's any loop.



I have solved it and saved every answer so far (probably from CTC 6 as well).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2019)

markerOne said:


> Aha.. seems like a different path or a loop? I can kinda guess where it would be from if this was a loop..


No loop, no split path for now. I didn't reach there at that time.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 3, 2019)

If anyone got past the buck toothed mammal, do drop a hint..


----------



## sygeek (Jul 3, 2019)

@admins Need some more hints for buck tooth.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2019)

^you all are on the right track
no one has finished yet, but people are getting close


----------



## sygeek (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm sure everyone has tried the correct answer. It was not working yesterday. Try again folks.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 3, 2019)

I had tried almost all the car brands associated with an animal let alone mammal. I'm thinking if the answer must include the car name and brand name.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2019)

^nope, just brand name followed by code


----------



## markerOne (Jul 3, 2019)

@sygeek  You're right.. I tried that one nearly 20+ times yesterday and it didn't work! And it works now?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 3, 2019)

As i mentioned before, the homepage of ctc.digit.in still has incorrect links redirecting to CTC VI and many other similar remnants.

I've seen lots of new people get misdirected by that.

Also, can we get clarification on potential prizes and whether we'll get certificates again?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2019)

markerOne said:


> @sygeek  You're right.. I tried that one nearly 20+ times yesterday and it didn't work! And it works now?


There was a typo on that answer. E was replaced with O. Both work now I think.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 3, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> There was a typo on that answer. E was replaced with O. Both work now I think.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2019)

sygeek said:


> As i mentioned before, the homepage of ctc.digit.in still has incorrect links redirecting to CTC VI and many other similar remnants.
> 
> I've seen lots of new people get misdirected by that.
> 
> Also, can we get clarification on potential prizes and whether we'll get certificates again?



^which one is it?
the begin using the site? That link has been fixed

Yeah there will be prizes for CTC, also most probably the certificates as well.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 3, 2019)

Anorion said:


> ^which one is it?
> the begin using the site? That link has been fixed
> 
> Yeah there will be prizes for CTC, also most probably the certificates as well.


Yeah the 'begin using' thing. The rules and leaderboard aren't updated as well.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Yeah there will be prizes for CTC, also most probably the certificates as well.


Please no cheap earphones like last time


----------



## markerOne (Jul 3, 2019)

At least _fully _working pieces


----------



## sygeek (Jul 3, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> There was a typo on that answer. E was replaced with O. Both work now I think.


I mean they should inform users publicly when fixing such typos. I would've never tried the same answer again had I not been given a heads up by someone. Something similar happened last CTC leg4 too.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2019)

sygeek said:


> I mean they should inform users publicly when fixing such typos. I would've never tried the same answer again had I not been given a heads up by someone. Something similar happened last CTC leg4 too.


Yes, there were some problems in leg 1 too. The typo has been fixed so both versions work. 



SaiyanGoku said:


> Please no cheap earphones like last time





markerOne said:


> At least _fully _working pieces


yeah, don't worry, no earphones


----------



## markerOne (Jul 4, 2019)

Need hint for the one *after* the beetle qn please..


----------



## sygeek (Jul 4, 2019)

markerOne said:


> Need hint for the one *after* the beetle qn please..





Spoiler



not everything is singular


----------



## aaruni (Jul 4, 2019)

I just started, still in Leg 1.

Is there something different about the question with Dell as hint?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 4, 2019)

aaruni said:


> I just started, still in Leg 1.
> 
> Is there something different about the question with Dell as hint?


No, same procedure as previous one.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 4, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No, same procedure as previous one.


But no string to append to answer URL?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 4, 2019)

aaruni said:


> But no string to append to answer URL?





Spoiler



it's in the image filename


----------



## gala (Jul 4, 2019)

hi i am new to this ctc thing 
but i am stuck at nk thing 
some hint please


----------



## Anorion (Jul 4, 2019)

few people have finished leg 2 so far
we are waiting for more people to finish
there are no public leaderboards for each leg this time

next leg is being prepared, will update thread and first post
thanks everyone for participating!


----------



## BRS (Jul 5, 2019)

Any hint for dell one? Please.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 6, 2019)

BRS said:


> Any hint for dell one? Please.



Think about the previous answers, it's the same pattern. This clue may have more than one answer, but only one of them is right.


----------



## BRS (Jul 6, 2019)

markerOne said:


> Think about the previous answers, it's the same pattern. This clue may have more than one answer, but only one of them is right.



I've been trying...no luck still.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 6, 2019)

BRS said:


> I've been trying...no luck still.
> Thanks for the help.



If you aven't got past it, pm me..


----------



## Anorion (Jul 10, 2019)

The third leg is being prepared  Should go up by Monday, 15th July. 
Just checking if you all would be interested in a trickle of new clues, say one new clue every four hours, instead of all of them being put up at once.


----------



## BRS (Jul 10, 2019)

Anorion said:


> The third leg is being prepared  Should go up by Monday, 15th July.
> Just checking if you all would be interested in a trickle of new clues, say one new clue every four hours, instead of all of them being put up at once.



Increase the time-gap...or by the time people like me will reach leg 3 all the clue would be up...and maybe limit the nunber of clues per day


----------



## markerOne (Jul 10, 2019)

Anorion said:


> The third leg is being prepared  Should go up by Monday, 15th July.
> Just checking if you all would be interested in a trickle of new clues, say one new clue every four hours, instead of all of them being put up at once.



This really sounds like a fun idea! 

This would be better in a way since some of us can't really spend time at a stretch solving one clue after the other...


----------



## BRS (Jul 10, 2019)

Some hint for 8 colours..please


----------



## Anorion (Jul 10, 2019)

BRS said:


> Increase the time-gap...or by the time people like me will reach leg 3 all the clue would be up...and maybe limit the nunber of clues per day


this is exactly why we are waiting for final leg.
that also gives us time to come up with better questions. 

@colours, Wikipedia's list of colours should help you out, some are obvious, some are not so obvious. A couple of answers are shades used by companies in their products.


----------



## BRS (Jul 10, 2019)

Thank you @Anorion


----------



## Anorion (Jul 15, 2019)

Final leg will go up tonight.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 15, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Final leg will go up tonight.


time?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 15, 2019)

9:30 pm


----------



## Anorion (Jul 15, 2019)

Leg 3 has started. Final question of Leg 2 has link to Leg 3.

Or, just click here.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 16, 2019)

I'm stumped in the very first qn of Leg 3.. Is the entire leg 3 going to be like this??


----------



## Anorion (Jul 16, 2019)

Well, final leg. There are more difficult questions lined up. 
Nice to see some of the answers behind the scenes here. 
Just putting up a graph of the question difficulty.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 16, 2019)

No wonder it took me a while for the very first one..


----------



## ddash123 (Jul 16, 2019)

markerOne said:


> No wonder I'm still at the beginning..





Spoiler



Think music.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 16, 2019)

ddash123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Think music.



yeah... just crossed that.. Thanks!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 17, 2019)

~Snip~ A hint is needed.


----------



## ddash123 (Jul 17, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Has anybody solved the one with big green guy? A hint is needed.





Spoiler



Just to note the big green guy is "HULK".


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 17, 2019)

ddash123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Just to note the big green guy is "HULK".





Spoiler



I know who he is, just didn't want to post that name specifically. Also, was that a clue?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 17, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I know who he is, just didn't want to post that name specifically. Also, was that a clue?





Spoiler



You inadvertently solved half the puzzle by referring to hulk that way.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 17, 2019)

sygeek said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You inadvertently solved half the puzzle by referring to hulk that way.


Then let's edit both of our posts.


----------



## ddash123 (Jul 17, 2019)

sygeek said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You inadvertently solved half the puzzle by referring to hulk that way.





Spoiler



+1 on the hint


----------



## Anorion (Jul 17, 2019)

Hints in spoilers are fine, we will not edit anything
Only one person has finished all the legs so far... which confirms that there are no mistakes or errors in this leg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 17, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Well, final leg. There are more difficult questions lined up.
> Nice to see some of the answers behind the scenes here.
> Just putting up a graph of the question difficulty.
> View attachment 18169


Looks like I'm stuck at Level 9 one.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 17, 2019)

Need a hint for the one with the Captain in it please..


----------



## sygeek (Jul 17, 2019)

markerOne said:


> Need a hint for the one with the Captain in it please..


after star?


----------



## markerOne (Jul 17, 2019)

sygeek said:


> after star?



Is this a hint or the order of the clue?

EDIT: nvm, I got it.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 17, 2019)

For the puzzle after rocket: the second figure is the last thing you'll ever imagine it to be. So, it's next to impossible to give a clue without spoiling.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 17, 2019)

Did anybody solve the paragraph of weird symbols?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 18, 2019)

Was Raaabo involved in this leg?


----------



## markerOne (Jul 19, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Did anybody solve the paragraph of weird symbols?



yes.. finally.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 19, 2019)

markerOne said:


> yes.. finally.


Could you please PM me a hint? I couldn't get time from Office work.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 19, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Could you please PM me a hint? I couldn't get time from Office work.



You and me both.. I can relate to that.. possibly why I am so behind the rest.. I'll pm you.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 19, 2019)

Need a hint for the one that looks like a musical note please..


----------



## ddash123 (Jul 19, 2019)

markerOne said:


> Need a hint for the one that looks like a musical note please..





Spoiler



Think of a code that uses just two charecters.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 19, 2019)

Any updates on prizes? Hopefully they're not an afterthought like last year.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 19, 2019)

Nope, we won't be giving out earphones and knives, do not worry.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 19, 2019)

ddash123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Think of a code that uses just two charecters.



I realized that.. It's the logic that eludes me.

EDIT: Realized it was simple.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 19, 2019)

Results will be declared in next issue of Digit, will post in this thread around end of July.
People are still completing all the legs.

Strangely enough, more people have completed leg 3 as against legs 1 and 2.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 20, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Results will be declared in next issue of Digit, will post in this thread around end of July.
> People are still completing all the legs.
> 
> Strangely enough, more people have completed leg 3 as against legs 1 and 2.


Wait, this was the last leg?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 22, 2019)

yup


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 30, 2019)

Any hint for the one after hope you like playing games?


----------



## markerOne (Jul 30, 2019)

Yep.. 


Spoiler



the one with the cloud like thing is a type of hat.. and the first one is a cooking pot or a pan..


----------



## Anorion (Aug 2, 2019)

Kishan Bagaria is the clear winner for coming first in all three legs. 
Will post a list of other winners, those who completed all three legs.


----------



## markerOne (Aug 3, 2019)

I don't intent to sound rude, but I'm not surprised at the winner..


----------



## ddash123 (Aug 4, 2019)

markerOne said:


> I don't intent to sound rude, but I'm not surprised at the winner..



Lol. xD


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 6, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Will post a list of other winners, those who completed all three legs.


Any update for this?


----------



## raikoz (Aug 6, 2019)

Yeah, please do 


SaiyanGoku said:


> Any update for this?


 
Can't find it in the August mag too


----------



## sygeek (Aug 7, 2019)

When can we expect an update?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 7, 2019)

Winners list will be published in September issue
Will have to check if entire list can be released before that


----------



## markerOne (Aug 8, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Winners list will be published in September issue
> Will have to check if entire list can be released before that



Thanks for the update!


----------



## raikoz (Aug 19, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Winners list will be published in September issue
> Will have to check if entire list can be released before that


And what about the prizes and certificates?
How many? What all? Anything? :/


----------



## sygeek (Aug 19, 2019)

raikoz said:


> And what about the prizes and certificates?
> How many? What all? Anything? :/


this will take couple of months then surprise swiss army knife


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 20, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Nope, we won't be giving out earphones and knives, do not worry.


Could you hint what the prizes are this time?



sygeek said:


> this will take couple of months then surprise swiss army knife


That would be a bigger let down than half working cheap earphones from last ctc.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 20, 2019)

At least announce the results. It's not rocket science..just calculate aggregate..


----------



## Anorion (Aug 22, 2019)

The results are coming out in the September issue of the magazine.
Will post here immediately.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 26, 2019)

Im announcing some of it here, before the magazine.

1st place is Kishan Bagaria
2nd place is @sygeek
3rd place is @ddash123

There are 8 more winners, for a total of 11
1st place - 1 year subscription of digit
2nd place - 6 month subscription
3rd place - 6 month subscription
4-11 place - 3 month subscription

Yes, there will be certificates


----------



## raikoz (Aug 26, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Im announcing some of it here, before the magazine.
> 
> 1st place is Kishan Bagaria
> 2nd place is @sygeek
> ...



Awh snap. 
I hoped it'd be something different this time. Like something other than mags, knifes or earphones
Congrats to everyone who won tho!


----------



## sygeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Im announcing some of it here, before the magazine.
> 
> 1st place is Kishan Bagaria
> 2nd place is @sygeek
> ...


awesome!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 26, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Im announcing some of it here, before the magazine.
> 
> 1st place is Kishan Bagaria
> 2nd place is @sygeek
> ...


When and to whom should I send shipping detail?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 26, 2019)

raikoz said:


> I hoped it'd be something different this time. Like something other than mags, knifes or earphones


It was Digit sponsored CTC this time I guess.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 27, 2019)

raikoz said:


> Awh snap.
> I hoped it'd be something different this time. Like something other than mags, knifes or earphones
> Congrats to everyone who won tho!


We still have the knives and earphones. Knives are tricky to post, but if anyone wants the earphones, do let us know.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 27, 2019)

Anorion said:


> if anyone wants the earphones, do let us know.


Would you be able to share which earphones are those?


----------



## sygeek (Aug 27, 2019)

Anorion said:


> We still have the knives and earphones. Knives are tricky to post, but if anyone wants the earphones, do let us know.


I'd like your Skoar posters or similar goodies.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 27, 2019)

^Oh! Good idea, will ask.


----------



## ddash123 (Aug 27, 2019)

Skoar posters sounds like a great idea... 
Altough I think knives wud've been cool too.


----------



## raikoz (Aug 27, 2019)

ddash123 said:


> Skoar posters sounds like a great idea...
> Altough I think knives wud've been cool too.


Yeh. +1 for knives. 
And if they're good enough earphones, then it'll be cool too. 

Actually any techy stuff would be cool. Pendrives, speakers, anything lol. Maybe of the same amount as the mag subscription or something. 
Idk.


----------



## heyjustin (Aug 27, 2019)

Seems like a lot of serial killers are in this thread wanting spare knives.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 27, 2019)

raikoz said:


> Actually any techy stuff would be cool. Pendrives, speakers, anything lol. Maybe of the same amount as the mag subscription or something.


It would be better to know what that random tech stuff is. I gave earphones from last ctc to a cousin (still in school). She said she'll stop listening to music instead of using them.


----------



## ddash123 (Aug 27, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> She said she'll stop listening to music instead of using them.


Dyamn LOL!



heyjustin said:


> Seems like a lot of serial killers are in this thread wanting spare knives.


Shit! My secret's out now!



raikoz said:


> Yeh. +1 for knives.
> Actually any techy stuff would be cool. Pendrives, speakers, anything lol. Maybe of the same amount as the mag subscription or something.
> Idk.


+1 for any techy stuff.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2019)

Anorion said:


> but if anyone wants the earphones, do let us know.





SaiyanGoku said:


> Would you be able to share which earphones are those?


Any information regarding this?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 29, 2019)

You want to stop listening to music too?


----------



## ddash123 (Aug 29, 2019)

Anorion said:


> You want to stop listening to music too?


That's TBD when we know which earphones are those.... Lol.

But seriously.... In my opinion Knifes >> Earphones...(Brushing up my Serial Killer sKILLs)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2019)

Anorion said:


> You want to stop listening to music too?


Lol nope. Thanks for update. I was delaying my purchase of Chi-Fi IEMs but won't have to wait now.
Are there any other tech related goodies like everyone mentioned above?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2019)

ddash123 said:


> That's TBD when we know which earphones are those.... Lol.


Most likely same one as ctc 6.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Im announcing some of it here, before the magazine.
> 
> 1st place is Kishan Bagaria
> 2nd place is @sygeek
> ...





SaiyanGoku said:


> When and to whom should I send shipping detail?



Bump


----------



## raikoz (Sep 7, 2019)

Got the mag today. 
Are the results in it? Couldn't really find it. 

If it is there, page number please, if it isn't, @Anorion just release it here already pliss


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

raikoz said:


> Got the mag today.
> Are the results in it? Couldn't really find it.
> 
> If it is there, page number please, if it isn't, @Anorion just release it here already pliss


Check the bottom third of page 1.

Edit:


----------



## raikoz (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Check the bottom third of page 1.



Gotcha. Thanks. 
I just wish we get knives or stickers or posters or earphones (better ones).


----------



## sygeek (Sep 7, 2019)

It'd be really convenient if the winners get the magazine for this month (where the results are announced). No sense to buy seperately if we're getting subscription anyway. Oh well..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

^ Unless we receive some information about with whom we need to share our shipping details, no subscription would matter.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Unless we receive some information about with whom we need to share our shipping details, no subscription would matter.


I think they'll be emailing like last few times


----------



## ddash123 (Sep 9, 2019)

sygeek said:


> I think they'll be emailing like last few times


I hope they do this fast.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 9, 2019)

Shipping address was already taken in the forms right?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 9, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Shipping address was already taken in the forms right?


Ah yes. I checked the form again. It is there.


----------



## raikoz (Sep 9, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Shipping address was already taken in the forms right?


So how about some cool ass knives


----------



## Anorion (Sep 12, 2019)

So, the thing is, for 6 of the 11 winners, we already have their subscriber numbers and details on record. Any existing subscriptions for these readers will be extended.
For the other 5 winners, we will be reaching out via email.


----------



## raikoz (Sep 12, 2019)

Anorion said:


> So, the thing is, for 6 of the 11 winners, we already have their subscriber numbers and details on record. Any existing subscriptions for these readers will be extended.
> For the other 5 winners, we will be reaching out via email.


Would really appreciate knives haha. Or anything techy.


----------



## ddash123 (Oct 2, 2019)

The thread went completely dark.
@Anorion Any updates on the certificates and prizes?


----------



## raikoz (Oct 2, 2019)

ddash123 said:


> The thread went completely dark.
> @Anorion Any updates on the certificates and prizes?



+1


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2019)

ddash123 said:


> The thread went completely dark.
> @Anorion Any updates on the certificates and prizes?


Yeah, still waiting for them.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2019)

Eh, if it's taking too long to prepare certificates, start the subscriptions and send the certificates digitally whenever.

Or should I purchase the subscription and you guys can refund any time between next CTC?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 9, 2019)

You should all expect emails soon
if you do purchase subscriptions, the period will just be extended


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 21, 2019)

Anorion said:


> You should all expect emails soon
> if you do purchase subscriptions, the period will just be extended


Will the subscription start from November?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 23, 2019)

sygeek said:


> Eh, if it's taking too long to prepare certificates, start the subscriptions and send the certificates digitally whenever.
> 
> Or should I purchase the subscription and you guys can refund any time between next CTC?


We need a party for your win fusion. When are you giving? Boosting our friend Zakion to divine also works. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (Oct 30, 2019)

Did anyone receive any emails?


----------



## ddash123 (Oct 30, 2019)

sygeek said:


> Did anyone receive any emails?


Nope. Not yet.
Did you?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 30, 2019)

sygeek said:


> Did anyone receive any emails?


Nothing yet.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 2, 2019)

sygeek said:


> Did anyone receive any emails?





ddash123 said:


> Nope. Not yet.
> Did you?


Got confirmation mail yesterday.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 20, 2019)

No certificates this time?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 21, 2019)

by end of month hopefully, special issue this time all designers are busy with magazine work


----------



## raikoz (Nov 21, 2019)

Anorion said:


> We still have the knives and earphones. Knives are tricky to post, but if anyone wants the earphones, do let us know.


Is the deal still on the table tho?


----------



## sygeek (Nov 21, 2019)

Anorion said:


> by end of month hopefully, special issue this time all designers are busy with magazine work


gotcha, no worries


----------



## Anorion (Nov 21, 2019)

raikoz said:


> Is the deal still on the table tho?


Do you really want 5+ year old earphones that may or may not work?


----------



## raikoz (Nov 21, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Do you really want 5+ year old earphones that may or may not work?


Now that you've said it like that I don't want it I wanted to sell it and get something else lmao

Nevermind  thanks anyways


----------



## Anorion (Dec 3, 2019)

Certificates have been designed. 
Now they will be printed and sent out. 
They will arrive separately from your issues. Will keep updated on every further step.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 11, 2019)

Certificates have been printed and dispatched. Should be getting them. Do you want me to post a super hard thingy to crack?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 11, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Certificates have been printed and dispatched. Should be getting them. Do you want me to post a super hard thingy to crack?


Sure, won't hurt now, can it?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 11, 2019)

*i.imgur.com/UxokYYx.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 11, 2019)

Anorion said:


> ~snip





Spoiler: Answer?



Moby-Dick - Wikipedia


----------



## Anorion (Dec 12, 2019)

^how did you find out? (close, not the answer though)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 12, 2019)

Anorion said:


> ^how did you find out? (close, not the answer though)





Spoiler



It looked like a page. So rotated the image and then inverted the colours. Googled the text and came across Moby-Dick.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 12, 2019)

BTW, I would like to suggest that you guys create an actual webpage for CTC next year.

The URI format you guys use is not very intuitive and hard to grasp.

Create a proper web page with proper text boxes for inputs.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 12, 2019)

^it's a security thing. People try to hack their way through the site. We wouldn't be able to do it from scratch and make it as secure as we need it to be as well, which is why we use wordpress. 
But yeah, we have some exciting plans for next year.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 12, 2019)

Anorion said:


> ^it's a security thing. People try to hack their way through the site. We wouldn't be able to do it from scratch and make it as secure as we need it to be as well, which is why we use wordpress.
> But yeah, we have some exciting plans for next year.


Security is a non-issue if it's built correctly (sanitized input, user roles, etc.). Besides, this is a pretty simple use case so I don't think the web app would be too complicated to build or maintain.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 12, 2019)

ask in the telegram group


----------



## sygeek (Dec 12, 2019)

Anorion said:


> ^it's a security thing. People try to hack their way through the site. We wouldn't be able to do it from scratch and make it as secure as we need it to be as well, which is why we use wordpress.
> But yeah, we have some exciting plans for next year.


no offense but I don't mind a gap in between CTCs (like previously) if it means higher quality puzzles and prizes.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 13, 2019)

^yes, none taken
The answer to the clue  


Spoiler



white


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 25, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Certificates have been printed and dispatched. Should be getting them.


Is there any tracking ID for that? 
Has anybody received the certificate yet?


----------



## sygeek (Dec 26, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Is there any tracking ID for that?
> Has anybody received the certificate yet?


yep


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 26, 2019)

sygeek said:


> yep


When did you get it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 13, 2020)

Anorion said:


> Certificates have been printed and dispatched. Should be getting them.


Still haven't received it. Was there a tracking ID?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 13, 2020)

wait lemme check, will send in email


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 11, 2020)

sygeek said:


> Admittedly, there should've been some FAQ for newcomers.


+1.
Can answers of old ctcs be revealed? (just discovered this thread now).


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2020)

CTC is a good way of getting new forum members.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 13, 2020)

IMO CTC needs a better webpage. The current method feels too clunky. Perhaps we can volunteer to build a better webpage ourselves?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Dec 17, 2020)

ico said:


> CTC is a good way of getting new forum members.


Maybe lol, better method would be putting up a *nice* advertisement in the magazine tho.


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Maybe lol, better method would be putting up a *nice* advertisement in the magazine tho.


May be a link on the website’s home page that directly leads here.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 5, 2021)

What do you guys think about developing a new CTC web application? I can contribute if enough people are interested in helping.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 9, 2021)

Sounds good. May be I can help too. What tech stack you have in mind?


Desmond David said:


> What do you guys think about developing a new CTC web application? I can contribute if enough people are interested in helping.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 9, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Sounds good. May be I can help too. What tech stack you have in mind?


Java + Spring + Hibernate + MariaDB backend.

If anyone has experience in UI/UX then perhaps React/Angular frontend, otherwise I'll make the frontend in Thymeleaf.

But before starting development, we need to create the data model and gather requirements (types of challenges, etc).


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 9, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Java + Spring + Hibernate + MariaDB backend.
> 
> If anyone has experience in UI/UX then perhaps React/Angular frontend, otherwise I'll make the frontend in Thymeleaf.
> 
> But before starting development, we need to create the data model and gather requirements (types of challenges, etc).


This looks interesting. But I have no experience with MariaDB or in UI/UX or designing from ground up. How many people you are expecting?
I am learning React as of now but can't design a website on it.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 9, 2021)

Technically I won't be working directly on MariaDB, I just will be using Hibernate ORM to map Java objects to tables. Hibernate will also create all the tables and relationships between them. I have 9+ years experience working in backend. However, I am not a frontend developer, so I don't know much about React/Angular/Vue or any other frontend framework. However, I know JSP and Thymeleaf for creating web pages, so if nothing I can create the frontend using these.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 9, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Technically I won't be working directly on MariaDB, I just will be using Hibernate ORM to map Java objects to tables. Hibernate will also create all the tables and relationships between them. I have 9+ years experience working in backend. However, I am not a frontend developer, so I don't know much about React/Angular/Vue or any other frontend framework. However, I know JSP and Thymeleaf for creating web pages, so if nothing I can create the frontend using these.


I get the part about MariaDB. Why not use normal Oracle SQL Or Postgres? Let's see if we have more people here. I will go and check current CTC website.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 9, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Oracle SQL Or Postgres


Too heavy. Not even going to touch Oracle.

Besides, the underlying database can be switched at any time since the database is abstracted by the ORM (Hibernate in this case).


----------



## Astra (Nov 1, 2021)

any ctc plans upcoming?


----------

